# Tricks to snorting cocaine?



## mrbettynuggs

Are there any tips or tricks to the "proper way to snort cocaine?"
Any help would be appreciated.
Have a good day everybody.


----------



## huntmich

Snort it into your nose, then snort hard to get it to the back of your throat.  Its slightly undesireable at first, but if its good yay, it'll numb your nasal passages, and more of it will get absorbed more readily.  

If you get problems with your nose, look for my thread "best cure for coke nose," a couple pages back, it should help.


----------



## AznRaver

snort hard, snort a few times, and plug the other nostril.


----------



## cutlikeglass

Haha, funny question, seems like common sense. But, I suppose there aren't any stupid questions. If you're with a group of people and you're up to snort a line act like you've done it a hundred times, like it's no big deal. 

Make two neat little lines as quickly as possible on a clean table, or on whatever surface you'll be taking them on (car dash, toilet lid, top of your hand, your friends back). It's always fun to make your lines on a mirror, or on a black marble table top. Do this with a card from a deck of playing cards, or your credit card or something of this nature. Make them about as thick as a straw, and as long as a pen lid, or whatever you can handle or want I guess... Tightly role up a 20 dollar bill (you can use whatever you want, or any bill if you're not from america) You can also use a straw, or a rolled up piece of paper. 20's are my favorite, I have no idea why. On a show in MTV it showed that it is true that some 20 dollar bills have trace amounts of cocaine on them, hmm. 

Hold one nostril closed with your finger, and as you put your head down to the table where the coke is, put one end of the 20 just up to your other nostril. Don't shove the bill up your nose as far as it will go, just as close to your nose that you can, so that you can suck in the white real good. Put the other end of the bill down slightly above one of the lines, and breathe in like you're sniffing when you have a cold. Slide the bill across the line snorting the whole time until it is all up your nose. Breathe out your mouth afterwards, careful to not blow the other line off the table. Now sniff rather hard to get the power all the way up into your nose. immediately repeat the other line using your other nostril, then sniff hard again. Using your card, clean up any left over powder by sliding it on the table making one last tiny line, and suck it in the first nostril that you used. 

Afterwards sit back and relax. You'll feel numb, and  begin to feel the drip in a minute. Check your nose in the mirror to make sure you don't have coke nose in front of your relatives or friends that aren't open minded.


----------



## Yokes

^^ Wow reading that really made my mouth water for a few lines of coke  

One tip is to roll the note tight, but not too tight, because it will make it harder to snort the line. Common sense, I know, but i used to always do it when i started taking coke first and thought i had small nostrils or something   lol


----------



## elbowguts

As long as harm-reduction is a theme here...

It may sound ridiculous, but if you're snorting coke, you'd best not share straws. Otherwise you're at risk for catching Hepatitis C.


----------



## Chubba75

I don't know if I've been snorting wrong the whole time, but I thought you weren't meant to snort REALLY hard... since it just goes down your throat.

I block one nostril, snort the line/bump and then _pinch_ my nose shut, making sure those drugs get nicely squashed into my nostril wall lining, so they get asorbed quicker and don't come back out 

I dunno, always worked well for me :D


----------



## BadGravity

Heres a nice trick,  wait a minute or so after snorting, then place your hands on your face,  w/ your finger tips on your cheeks  next to your nose, and below your eyes(had to explain the exact place).  then gently(or not so once you get the hang of it) pull the skin up and away from your nose(kinda like how those breath right strips for snoring work, if you know what those are)

While doing that inhale hard and fast though your nose, it feels like all the coke is getting shot into your brain(I know its not, just feels like it).  If you got good coke you'll know what i mean.


----------



## hydrobromide

I've seen people snort coke, and then snort a small amount of water so it doesn't dry up on the inside of your nose and become boogers. It also reduces the burn a little.

It's more common with Ketamine to do this but I've seen it done with coke as well.


----------



## SympL

also snort in small incroments--this helps you absorb it all and you waste less drugs to your stomache acids


----------



## whitegirl

DON"T SNORT OUT OF MONEY!!!!!!!!!!  Don't you people realize how fucking dirty money is?  It is not hard to go get a straw or even roll up a small piece of paper.


----------



## pa..

along with not using money to snort coke, I want to also second the snorting water after each line. Put your finger tips in some water and stick them in your nose right after a line and sniff up the water. (don't worry it won't hurt the coke) 

You'll be glad you did when it's 8 hrs later and everyone else is cooking crack cuss their noses are solid.


----------



## cutlikeglass

Yeah, you guys are right. Sorry I recommended using rolled up money instead of a straw or something else.. It is way dirty stuff, that SO many people have touched and stuff. I guess there have just been so many times where I don't have anything else to snort with, and well, ever since I've gotten into the drug scene, I've seen and used money to snort drugs with. I guess it still just doesn't bother me too much to be snorting out of it. 

Damn, now that I'm thinking about this I might not snort of rolled up cash anymore. Haha, I just remembered how when I was younger my friends and I used to get a one dollar bill and put dog shit all over one or both sides of it, then lay it out on the sidewalk in front of the bars and watch the drunks come out and pick it up. It was funny at the time seeing them go from being so happy to being like wtf and look around way pissed off. Some people would keep the buck without noticing, other people would see the shit on it, and put it in their pocket anyways. Dirty sons of bitches. Haha, anyways, I hope I haven't snorted shit.


----------



## jonissever

I find that using a Vicks brand nasal inhaler/nasal spray/mist (some form of decongestant) really helps prep your nose for take off. not only do they clear u out real nice, the seem to make the nostril membrane more sensitive. I also like to dip my finger into a glass of clean water and quickly put it into the "just used"nose, sniff hard, and vola!  this allows a drip of water to coat your nostril passage and helps calm the burn associated w/ other things u may sniff. hope these help, they work for me every time, have fun. :D


----------



## cutlikeglass

^^^^
You can even put a mixture of coke and water (or coke and the nasal spray) into the nasal sprayer bottle itself. When you want to get high, give it a few squeezes in each nostrol. May take a little practice to figure out how much coke you need to put in the mixture, and how many squirts are required. This is a great way to get high anywhere, even in front of a popo.


----------



## Addy

Some great advice here.  I have found that INSURING that the yeyo is broken down into the finest you can get it not only helps with absorption but also in the nasal recovery time that insues a bit after stopping.  Also i have found(as opposed to common advice) that bloeing my nose periodically to get all gunck built up in  the nasasl passaged out helps a great deal.  Oh and the warm water is great every now an again during partying.

Addy


----------



## captain codeine

I second the vics inhalor thing...also numbs yer nose up pretty good.


----------



## scatman

chubba - i may have understood wrong, but the coke isn't absorped through the lining in your nostril (i.e where u can squeeze), if u snort right it should go right into your head and be absorped across the nasal membrane.
just sy if im wrong


----------



## Crush

Coke is cold-water solluable.  Dissolve it into water and put it in a nasal spray bottle.  All the cut will drop to the bottom and everyone in WalMart will think you have a cold.


----------



## Mazey

http://www.snopes.com/business/money/cocaine.asp


----------



## sonic

hydrobromide said:
			
		

> *I've seen people snort coke, and then snort a small amount of water so it doesn't dry up on the inside of your nose and become boogers. It also reduces the burn a little.
> 
> It's more common with Ketamine to do this but I've seen it done with coke as well. *



I was just going to suggest this trick before I read your post.
I do this after snorting anything. You don't have to wait for drips if you snort a little water afterwards. It seems to work pretty good.


----------



## XTC4EVA

huntmich said:
			
		

> *
> If you get problems with your nose, look for my thread "best cure for coke nose," a couple pages back, it should help. *



I searched for this thread with the search angine and went back to page 5 looking for it....care to make a link to your thread?


----------



## geetered

this is what I do, I take a gram spill it on a surface (preferably, a mirror) and I cut 1 good size line thats about 200mg, and then I do 50mg bumps every 30min.


----------



## geetered

I also snort a little bit of water in between bumps


----------



## TheTruth

using saline before during and after might be a good idea....


----------



## Geez-A

The coke I can get is pretty sticky and I find it hard to make a nice clean "line"- it sticks to my knife, the plate, my card I make the line with, bloody everything!  What do you guys use to make a beautiful, long straight line without bits going everywhere?  Do you cut it with anything or use a particular surface to line up on?


----------



## Garnet2

This is rather basic, but has not (from what I have seen) been addressed here and is VERY important: Have the powder ground up into as fine a powder as possible before snorting...VERY IMPORTANT FOR ABSORPTION!!

I used to get my coke in what was supposed to appear be chunks off the original kilo brick (I'm sure it was "rerock")...but it needed to be ground up nevertheless.  My buddies and I bought a device at the grocery store that I believe is used for grinding up flour...it looked like a screen from a window that was hung inside a plastic circle (about 8-10 inches in diameter).  I would rub the rock back and fourth across the inside of this and get the finest powder that I have ever had (and it's MUCH easier than the traditional "chop" method)...

Hope that helps!  BTW - Always watch that coke...it can (and often times will) grab you!  Otherwise...enjoy!


----------



## SPUNK

ok first of all, do not snort fuckin water after each session, that will dry up your nose, eventually clog it, and make most of the coke just drip to your stomach...snort some water once or twice in a session if you must. Im usually pretty sloppy with my powder b/c I feel pretty fiendish scraping the glass extra hard and shit, but im not really recommending that, anways....  always chop your coke up very fine. I also usually dont ask for lines, i think its rude...but if im with close friends ill always get offered lines and dish some out in a small crowd.


----------



## opiatekrzy

i make sure that when i roll up a dollar bill to sniff, that i make it as loose as possible, and not real tight...


----------



## blazer453

Geez-A said:
			
		

> The coke I can get is pretty sticky and I find it hard to make a nice clean "line"- it sticks to my knife, the plate, my card I make the line with, bloody everything!  What do you guys use to make a beautiful, long straight line without bits going everywhere?  Do you cut it with anything or use a particular surface to line up on?


you need to put it under a heat lamp for an hour or as long as it takes to dry up. I bet if you sniff it like that most of it is just sticking inside your nose and clogging it. I have had shit like that before and it is horrible to chop up and sniff, that is why i recommend you dry it out.


----------



## blazer453

Geez-A said:
			
		

> The coke I can get is pretty sticky and I find it hard to make a nice clean "line"- it sticks to my knife, the plate, my card I make the line with, bloody everything!  What do you guys use to make a beautiful, long straight line without bits going everywhere?  Do you cut it with anything or use a particular surface to line up on?


you need to put it under a heat lamp for an hour or as long as it takes to dry up. I bet if you sniff it like that most of it is just sticking inside your nose and clogging it. I have had shit like that before and it is horrible to chop up and sniff, that is why i recommend you dry it out.


----------



## Spaazkaz

the good thing about the wet stuff is you know (can assume, maybe im talkin out my ass and you cant because im sure there are cuts that are hygroscopic) that there is coke in there, because coke attracts moisture. Around town its all speedy hard rerock, but I went to this festival and got this yellowish wet stuff and it was the best i've had. -Spaz-


----------



## natas

Snort it hard and fast.  You dont want it to get stuck in your nostril.  

Also, after youve snorted it, push up on the middle of your nostrils....kinda like making a pig face...tilt your head back, and snort.  This will help get any loose coke down into your throat.

One more thing.  If you are feeling like your nose is clogged, put some water onto your fingers and snort that into your nose.  It will help clear you right up.


----------



## painfree2day

whitegirl said:
			
		

> DON"T SNORT OUT OF MONEY!!!!!!!!!!  Don't you people realize how fucking dirty money is?  It is not hard to go get a straw or even roll up a small piece of paper.



This is so true! using money is so gross! A Mcdonalds straw cut at 4 to 5 inches is the best coke tool out there,and they're free! They are fatter than a regular straw and the draw is perfect!


----------



## Jason702

One VERY important trick I've learned.  Immediately after snorting leave your face, nostrils down over the surface you used.  Often times, some will fall out of your nose, and you want it to fall back on to your surface so you can try again.  While it is funny, I've seen too many people not crush it up as fine as possible and not snort it hard enough, and you watch them stand up and see it half of it fall out of their nose.

The WORSE, absolute pure suck worse, is when you get a good fat line, then sneeze.  I've learned to hold my nose and mouth shut and hopefully just sneeze it into my mouth.


----------



## Naptown Wicked

painfree2day said:
			
		

> This is so true! using money is so gross! A Mcdonalds straw cut at 4 to 5 inches is the best coke tool out there,and they're free! They are fatter than a regular straw and the draw is perfect!



I just don't like keeping cut straws around.  As soon as you make that cut it becomes paraphanelia whether you use it or not.  

I've always heard that snorting tap water was really bad for the passages and should be done as little as possible....


----------



## rat tat tat tat

If the bitch is pretty snort some white girl up off they titties.

i usually just get a really tight roll on a twenty or roll up a piece of paper, straws seem to disappear whenever i need em.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

tricks to snorting cocaine, wtf?


----------



## Walks

Heres a tip once you get your coke take your atm card credit cards etc out of your wallet and give them to one of your friends and tell them not to give it to you till the next day.

Also dont use bills or share straws etc Hep C is no fun!


----------



## gethigh

sonic said:
			
		

> I was just going to suggest this trick before I read your post.
> I do this after snorting anything. You don't have to wait for drips if you snort a little water afterwards. It seems to work pretty good.


i remember my freshman year we was stupid and we was going all around in circles in school on a table snorting vicodins, they used water to clear their noses, thank good by time it got around to me some kid said hed rat me out so i just went to the bathroom and parachuted it like a smart person  got me high as fucking hell 12 crushed vicodins with about 1/2 left 0 tolerance


----------



## bishop912

Doesn't matter how you snort it...you're going to immediately want another one..and then another...and another...man i love coke


----------



## Alcohol120

I don't snort coke, but I have to agree with a lot of the posts here.

On one hand, dollar bills are gross because of how many people have touched it, so whenever I snort I try to use the largest and most crisp bill I can find. A brand new $100 bill has almost definitely been in less hands than a new $20.

On the other hand, straws are cleaner and probably offer a better snorting experience, but like someone else said, as soon as you make the cut they are paraphernalia.

My 2 cents... If you snort in public I would use a dollar bill, or maybe a pen tube. If you are at home, use a cut straw and then cut it up after.


----------



## LightTrailz

cutlikeglass said:
			
		

> Haha, funny question, seems like common sense. But, I suppose there aren't any stupid questions. If you're with a group of people and you're up to snort a line act like you've done it a hundred times, like it's no big deal.
> 
> Make two neat little lines as quickly as possible on a clean table, or on whatever surface you'll be taking them on (car dash, toilet lid, top of your hand, your friends back). It's always fun to make your lines on a mirror, or on a black marble table top. Do this with a card from a deck of playing cards, or your credit card or something of this nature. Make them about as thick as a straw, and as long as a pen lid, or whatever you can handle or want I guess... Tightly role up a 20 dollar bill (you can use whatever you want, or any bill if you're not from america) You can also use a straw, or a rolled up piece of paper. 20's are my favorite, I have no idea why. On a show in MTV it showed that it is true that some 20 dollar bills have trace amounts of cocaine on them, hmm.
> 
> Hold one nostril closed with your finger, and as you put your head down to the table where the coke is, put one end of the 20 just up to your other nostril. Don't shove the bill up your nose as far as it will go, just as close to your nose that you can, so that you can suck in the white real good. Put the other end of the bill down slightly above one of the lines, and breathe in like you're sniffing when you have a cold. Slide the bill across the line snorting the whole time until it is all up your nose. Breathe out your mouth afterwards, careful to not blow the other line off the table. Now sniff rather hard to get the power all the way up into your nose. immediately repeat the other line using your other nostril, then sniff hard again. Using your card, clean up any left over powder by sliding it on the table making one last tiny line, and suck it in the first nostril that you used.
> 
> Afterwards sit back and relax. You'll feel numb, and  begin to feel the drip in a minute. Check your nose in the mirror to make sure you don't have coke nose in front of your relatives or friends that aren't open minded.




Thats actually 100 dollar bills my friend . CSI . and to answer your question there is no "correct or right" way to snort coke . its a fairly simple process and to each his own . i usually line mine up on black marble and always use a razor to cut / chop my lines . ill use either 1 of 2 tools to snort . an american 1 dollar bill or a bic pen tube cut to a desirable length , one time i even used a crack pipe and wow that worked awsome managed to open a clogged nostril pretty good for another hit .  and snif away . theres no "Gold standard" of snorting coke . wow.


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

I just got through tediously sucking, dissecting, crushing up a concerta and pulversizing the fuck outta it...for some reason it didn't clog up my nose like last time, I duno why. But straws are the best for snorting, bar none. I HATE using bills because it feels so dirty, think now many bacteria you're viciously snorting into your lungs? Bah. I've never done coke but I do enjoy snorting things, mostly benzos and crushed up adderall, concerta, yadda yadda, of course I'd snort coke or heroin before ever trying to shoot it, anyways, 

I use a paper plate. With my knife I break the shit up nice and then rub it between my fingers. This seems to dry out the substance (especially concerta, all the waxy shit in those) and make it easier to get into a fine powder. Then I bend the plate at both ends and tap it hard, forming a perfect line in the crevice :D. Lie it flat again, grab your straw, and away you go.  In the absence of a paper plate I'll usually try to hold out on chopping up a line, or take whatever orally instead, 'cause I hate having to prep a line quick in a bathroom or anywhere where there is a rush or people around.


----------



## Axanthic

painfree2day said:
			
		

> This is so true! using money is so gross! A Mcdonalds straw cut at 4 to 5 inches is the best coke tool out there,and they're free! They are fatter than a regular straw and the draw is perfect!



Right behind the counter at starbuck's they have not only little mini scoop things, but also 4 inch straws. They aren't out in the open and im not sure what their legitimate use is (i just started working there a week ago) but they seriously seem custom designed for snorting powders. But yeah, my second day there I grabbed a shit load of the straws and the mini-spatula things. 

they are plastic and disposable, so im sure if you asked someone behind the counter for one they'd oblige (everyone that works there is on some sort of drug or a fuckton of caffeine)


----------



## iwish

zombiesarepeaceful said:
			
		

> I use a paper plate. With my knife I break the shit up nice



I find putting it into a small bowl and squashing/rubbing it with the back side of a spoon works quite well, as opposed to cutting it with bits flying everywhere off the plate. god that's annoying


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

Yeah, but with the paper plate I can fold up the sides and make a nice neat line, so my surface doesn't need to be scraped and any bits that fly aren't lost or wasted...I found a spoon made things fly more, ymmv. I don't cut my stuff persay, I kinda crush it with the blade of the knife. And man, concerta is some tough shit to crush..I had no problems using this method.


----------



## love_child

Try not to snort water to much as it will eventually end up drying your nose out rather than keeping it moist and clear...also when you are blowing rails try your best not to constantly keep snorthing and hoping to get drips or think that there is some stuck up there because you will more than likely irritate your membrane inside your nose and it will close up even faster. Only snort once to absorb the powder ...then another quick snort to make sure it gets far back up inside your nose and you should be set if you do this properlly. Also if you do plan on using bills to snort you might want to try folding the bill in half and then placing it ontop of the rock or partially broken up powder then put a credit card or any other plastic card ontop of the bill covering the coke and press down and turn it left to right over and over. The coke will not stick to the money like it does to plastic...once you lift the coke will just fall off the bill and will also help keep pieces from flying out from underneath if you were to just use a card or razor.


----------



## iwish

^^ oh okay. i thought you meant slicing it like a steak

mmm steak


----------



## Jason702

Anyone ever have the pure suck experience of hitting a fat line then sneezing?  I've lost more than a few dollars of coke doing that.  I learned to hold my nose shut and try my best to keep my mouth as closed as possible, forcing the coke into my mouth.  Swallowing it is better than losing it.


----------



## Mr Blonde

> tricks to snorting cocaine, wtf?



4 year old thread? WTF?



> the good thing about the wet stuff is you know (can assume, maybe im talkin out my ass and you cant because im sure there are cuts that are hygroscopic) that there is coke in there, because coke attracts moisture. Around town its all speedy hard rerock, but I went to this festival and got this yellowish wet stuff and it was the best i've had. -Spaz-



Speed is hydrophilic as well, it'll draw moisture out of the air.


----------



## 00000

blow out your nose before bending down for the line.

make two lines to go up each nostril ( a kind of V shape).

dont share it.


----------



## OzzBozz

Garnet2 said:
			
		

> This is rather basic, but has not (from what I have seen) been addressed here and is VERY important: Have the powder ground up into as fine a powder as possible before snorting...VERY IMPORTANT FOR ABSORPTION!!
> 
> I used to get my coke in what was supposed to appear be chunks off the original kilo brick (I'm sure it was "rerock")...but it needed to be ground up nevertheless.  My buddies and I bought a device at the grocery store that I believe is used for grinding up flour...it looked like a screen from a window that was hung inside a plastic circle (about 8-10 inches in diameter).  I would rub the rock back and fourth across the inside of this and get the finest powder that I have ever had (and it's MUCH easier than the traditional "chop" method)...
> 
> Hope that helps!  BTW - Always watch that coke...it can (and often times will) grab you!  Otherwise...enjoy!



i've got the remedy 

try this

i had the same problem, the coke i got was very moist and pancaked when i sliced up lines

anyhow, put the yayo in a plastic bag... then put it in one other plastic bag... then you put those two bags ( one bag in the other bag ) in a freezer bag. now throw the yayo in the freezer, if you have a Gram... put it in the freezer for about 20 minutes.


----------



## cocacrazy

Just roll up the bill and take it to the dome.


----------



## rave23

i laughed when i read "if you snort hard it goes right into your head" 
I know what you meant though, more like down your sinuses and stuff, right?

^^^^ Did you read the thread? Do not use bills, they are dirty. Would you inject with a needle you know that has been passed through a gazillion hands?


----------



## 00000

rave23 said:
			
		

> i laughed when i read "if you snort hard it goes right into your head"
> I know what you meant though, more like down your sinuses and stuff, right?
> 
> ^^^^ Did you read the thread? Do not use bills, they are dirty. Would you inject with a needle you know that has been passed through a gazillion hands?



how do you know your dealer doesn't mix his coke with goat's teeth grinded up?


----------



## dankstersauce

make sure you have enough to kick me down on a few lines.  and uhhhhh oh yeah make sure you have enough cash to buy some more.


----------



## love_child

00000 said:
			
		

> blow out your nose before bending down for the line.
> 
> make two lines to go up each nostril ( a kind of V shape).
> 
> dont share it.



HAHAHA I dont know why but reading that last part made me laugh


----------



## LightTrailz

Jason702 said:
			
		

> Anyone ever have the pure suck experience of hitting a fat line then sneezing?  I've lost more than a few dollars of coke doing that.  I learned to hold my nose shut and try my best to keep my mouth as closed as possible, forcing the coke into my mouth.  Swallowing it is better than losing it.



YES i fucking have and its goddamn annoying . it happens all the time with Morphine and sometimes oxycontin . but never coke for some reason which sucks cuz around here pharms are harder to get than coke ...


----------



## thujone

here's a tip: if you're about to sneeze... don't


----------



## boogercruiser

*what i do to ge it all*

sprinkle water drops on the mirror an stort it, it clears drips and maximises my coke. and the final moisture i rub on a cig.....
Any comments on these methods????


----------



## 2muchpain

interesting. I usually use a hayfever remedy spray bottle filled with water to clear my nose. I would worry about the mirror not being dryed properly before you put more shit on there.


----------



## Cornishman

Dont do lines, do bumps. 
Remember, small and often is better. 
People who do big lines are either trying to show off or are just plain stupid.


----------



## v4lium

Everytime I snort coke my nose bleeds, most often its the left one. It's odd because coke is the only thing that makes my nose bleed, I wonder what they're cutting the shit around here with... GLASS!?


----------



## solvent101

whitegirl said:


> DON"T SNORT OUT OF MONEY!!!!!!!!!!  Don't you people realize how fucking dirty money is?  It is not hard to go get a straw or even roll up a small piece of paper.



and it is just an image thing the 20 note a a fatw wrap of coke n a credit card things tht iwould usualy be against in a way until it comes to sniffing drugs i herd in england like 90 % of 20 notes have cocaine traces then agen if i get gd coke it wil just make me wna sleep much more into drugs that actualy get you fukd easilly like mdma and especialy ket and ther less addictive gd coke is gd at the end of a session to help u go to bed


----------



## solvent101

and try not to coff ive seen people coff lines up not only isit awaste but its very unpleasnt


----------



## Nagelfar

Don't hold me to it, but of the routes snorting seems to have the quickest vasoconstriction of the surface blood vessels blocking subsequent readimistration. Plugging seems to get a more consistent rush with sessions of repeated administration in my experience, all you need is an oral syringe and .5 to 1. ml water. Intranasal water-lining may work if you can effectively fend off the drip via nasal spray bottle or standing on your head or such.


----------



## Obyron

solvent101 said:


> i herd in england like 90 % of 20 notes have cocaine traces



This isn't because 20% of notes are used to snort cocaine. It's because a few bills that have been used to snort cocaine go through counting machines with lots of others bills that haven't and they get contaminated. I'm assuming they stretch the definition of "traces" to the bare edges of credulity in an effort to further demonize cocaine.


----------



## En_warp

I use to do the cheek thing(holding ur cheek and blowing in).

Then i started to snort water after a line, which was good but some times water would drip from my nose.

So here is my best method, and u can do this in public without turning heads.

Wet a tissue, dont use alot of water, but make it a bit damp, not too soggy, but wet enough that there are some drops of water on it.  keep the edges of the tissue dry.

Now instead of blowing ur nose, inhale the water from the tissue. Works like a treat. cleans ur nose and is good for ur health. just dont make the tissue to damp or cut up, u dont want paper up ur nose.

But yeah, this method works really good (for me and others that have tried it). hope it helps.


----------



## m3trigun

the best method i found to do coke is make really thin long lines, and do the lines really slowly. not super slow just not so fast that you immediately get a drip in the back of your throat. A thin long line seems to effect me more than a big huge bump of the same amount of coke. Also between sessions use this nasal saline spray, they sell it at pharmacies called Ocean spray. Oh and make sure your nose isnt wet or running otherwise youll waste plenty of it. It works wonders. Personally i like to shoot it, save yourself a ton of problems doing it that way, haha.


----------



## peacebone

I'm gonna have to note that it's also important you don't leave any white under your nose... now THATS awkward at a party...


----------



## xxCCC

"Bump" (see what I did there?)

I've been an on-off guy for a while, but just realized I'm missing out on some basic knowledge.. so, the general public is of the opinion smaller, finely ground doses are preferable to larger, hastily chopped bars. But, is the goal to get the stuff as far back in your nose as possible (snorting harder)? Is it preferable to have your straw recessed deep into your nose, or is near the bottom okay/better/worse? How effective would consuming without a straw be, essentially.


----------



## xxCCC

bump.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

xxCCC said:


> bump.



Bump cocaine, not threads.


----------



## xxCCC

I don't want to clog the board with a separate thread! >.< I'll post in basic.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

xxCCC said:


> I don't want to clog the board with a separate thread! >.< I'll post in basic.



haha, cool.

Thanks for posting in BDD.


----------



## shake

but you clog it up with an old thread.?


----------



## tylerwashere

Captain.Heroin said:


> Bump cocaine, not threads.



lmao!


I used to snort some water every few lines/rails and it cleared everything right up and its all goin in instead of out, but it made me blow my nose alot so idk it kinda makes it easier kind of not

**sniff**


----------



## RedRum OG

whitegirl said:


> DON"T SNORT OUT OF MONEY!!!!!!!!!!  Don't you people realize how fucking dirty money is?



let me get this straight. your talking about money being dirty when using a drug as easily and frequently cut as coke. i dont think that much dirt/contaminants are going to come off the bill from a powder passing thru it. and if your a real G you get 100's straight from the bank, clean


----------



## PillPoppingAnimal

AznRaver said:


> snort hard, snort a few times, and plug the other nostril.



falso, u do not , NOT, need to snort it hard at all

u get high from it binding to ur mucus membranes, some shit like that i think...

u can snort it so lightly just like ur regularly just breathing through ur nose, itll still work, garenteed.... u can snort it so lightly just like ur mother is in the same room so u dont want her to hear ZZZZZZZZ!! AKA snorting noises. "duuude, shut up, my mom's sitting right next to us!"lol


----------



## BrettFavor

1)  Start out small even if you are a pro you never know how pure the coke is.

2)  Break the drug down into very very very fine powder, the finer the better it is absorbed.

3)  Using Saline Nasal Spray (not a medicated spray; just salt and water......if you use medicated you will overdue it and that can damage your nasal cavity among other things)before and/or after a few lines helps protect your nose and helps with absorption

4) Snorting instrument is a matter of choice, but there have been studies showing that sharing them can spread Hep C, but I personally don't worry about that myself too much

5)  Snort about medium...not like really hard or not too soft.

6)  Keep your straw or whatever in your nose and tilt your head back.  Snort again.  Remove the instrument with your head tilted back and close your nostril with your hand.  Make one more snort.  This ensures you don't lose any or spill any out.  You don't want the powder in your nose or in your lungs you want it in your sinuses.


7)  Moderation is key.  You build up a tolerance.  If you do coke every day it is going to take more and more to get high and that tolerance builds up quickly.  Cocaine is a few times a year drug, not a binge weekly drug.


8)  Know your dealer.  Like I said start small and just know that about 50% of what you are snorting is NOT cocaine.  Probably more.  If you can purify it.  If you can't start small,  know your dealer, and research.   After awhile you can tell what your coke is cut with.

I don't purify because I get about 60% pure and it is cut with sugar only so there is no real harm.  But other cut coke with all kinds of crazy stuff.





*Long lasting coke is NOT good coke.  If you don't need a line every hour there is meth or another amphetamine in your coke.  This isn't good.  The purest coke still will only last an hour at most.  This is the only time I would purify my coke for sure.  The other cutters aren't great, but amphetamines are more addictive and worse for you.  Plus it overwhelms the subtle cocaine high.  Other cutters can do nasty shit, but meth is just pure poison.  Some places you don't have to worry about that because meth is more expensive than coke, but where I live meth is in everything from coke to rolls to whatever.  KNOW YOUR DEALER.   The chances of finding a pure esctacy pill or cocaine without meth here is slim to none unless you know the higher ups or get lucky.*


*The most important thing is to do research.  You can research what certain cuts look like.  What prices are in the area.  What cuts feel like.  If you are buying pills you can research what other people have tested, etc.  If you can't find good stuff then buy pharms or nothing at all.  You here that people die daily and think it won't be you, but it can be.  One bad dose.  Test your drugs....and putting coke on your tongue IS NOT a test.  Be smart people.  Drugs aren't for hurting us.  They are for expanding your mind, giving your mind a break from reality, giving your mind a chance to see things in a new way so you can solve a tough problem.  They are for experiences.  They are trips to far away places in your living room with friends.  Don't be an idiot and get high to be cool because you are an addict or depressed.  You ruin it for us responsible users.  I would say don't even do cocaine.  The chances of it leading to something positive are very small.*


----------



## GZero

Practice makes perfect. 


Best advice I can give you: 

1. It's better to go without than get horribly cut stuff.
2. Favour doing one BIG line and leaving it for an hour, rather than a little line every 5 minutes. 

I don't like cocaine anymore really, the spell is broken


----------



## EFC18

Axanthic said:


> Right behind the counter at starbuck's they have not only little mini scoop things, but also 4 inch straws. They aren't out in the open and im not sure what their legitimate use is (i just started working there a week ago) but they seriously seem custom designed for snorting powders. *But yeah, my second day there I grabbed a shit load of the straws and the mini-spatula things. *




haha, awesome.
Would've been my first port of call, too.


----------



## Kurrupt

RedRum OG said:


> let me get this straight. your talking about money being dirty when using a drug as easily and frequently cut as coke. i dont think that much dirt/contaminants are going to come off the bill from a powder passing thru it. and if your a real G you get 100's straight from the bank, clean



This ^. I agree, coke is cut to shit, made with dirty chemicals, smuggled inside tanks of shit, dead bodies, and people's stomachs and rectums. Your last concern should be a dirty bill touching your nose, might want to be a little more concerned about what is going up it and into your bloodstream. But that's just me . I do prefer a straw or pen tube to begin with, currency is just something that will always be around if drugs are around and is convenient to use as well...

EDIT: Damn 2004, this threads older then my account, wtf lol?


----------



## EFC18

Kurrupt said:


> This ^. I agree, coke is cut to shit, made with dirty chemicals, smuggled inside tanks of shit, dead bodies, and people's stomachs and rectums. Your last concern should be a dirty bill touching your nose, might want to be a little more concerned about what is going up it and into your bloodstream. But that's just me . I do prefer a straw or pen tube to begin with, currency is just something that will always be around if drugs are around and is convenient to use as well...
> 
> EDIT: Damn 2004, this threads older then my account, wtf lol?



I know. I didn't realise how badly I'd bumped it. Crazy long-term thread...!


----------



## neverjustify

*Afrin  Bottle delivery system*

Take any kind of nasal spray bottle, empty the medicine and rinse out thoroughly. ( The top will come off with a gentle tug with a pair of nedle nose pliers.) mix the powder with a little water.( dont dilute too much...experiment)
Insert the mixture into bottle replace the inhalation tube then screwon the cover cap. You can do it anywhere and people will think you have a runny nose and wont inquire as to why you keep "sniffing & rubbing your nose. This is a good method for IV use as well. You just have to pull the nozzle, insert your rig and draw your self a dose.

I believe Afrin brand is the easiest to work with.


----------



## opiatekrzy

rock is bettter! RUSH! EAR RINGER, im like immune to coke now since i graduated to rock...sad i know, please no degarading comments on this one


----------



## I_need_dat

neverjustify said:


> Take any kind of nasal spray bottle, empty the medicine and rinse out thoroughly. ( The top will come off with a gentle tug with a pair of nedle nose pliers.) mix the powder with a little water.( dont dilute too much...experiment)
> Insert the mixture into bottle replace the inhalation tube then screwon the cover cap. You can do it anywhere and people will think you have a runny nose and wont inquire as to why you keep "sniffing & rubbing your nose. This is a good method for IV use as well. You just have to pull the nozzle, insert your rig and draw your self a dose.
> 
> I believe Afrin brand is the easiest to work with.



For some reason I got a chemical burn o the area that separates my nostrils by using this method. It may have been because the coke was so cut but I dealt with the same dealer for awhile and it never happened before. I think that it may have something to do with me not thoroughly cleaning the squirt bottle enough.


----------



## DavisK4high247

I always flush with saline spray before I do coke,it flushes out the sinuses pretty good and allows you to then blow your nose and therefore making it nice and cleared out for snorting.I also like to mix my coke with water into a solution in a nose spray bottle ,so I can walk around and take some by doing a few "squirts"  or sprays from the nasal sparay bottle. No one ever thinks you are walking around doing blow that way ,and it's a good way for the nasal passages to stay moist and you seem to get the cocaine into your system faster this way also.


----------



## opiatekrzy

when i do sniff coke (occasionally)-has to be high quality- i sniff it with a tight dollar bill and dont sniff too hard or fast so it gets caught in my mucous membranes and not bypass to my throat, im ean some is bound too, but i make sure i get the mos toutof sniffing it..i dont have to bother using water in my nose because the coke is so good it dissolves when it hits moisture, and my nose alot leaks too (coke and fluid)  i just gently sniff if back in, and im high..if i put my finger in my nose and there is still white shit in my nose, SHITTY COKE, CUT, thats when i dip my finger in water and sniff it into my nostril.....moral: dont sniff to hard or it wil all go to ur throat and be absorbed thru ur stomach


----------



## DavisK4high247

*Not all coke is cut to shit,it depend son your source..*



Kurrupt said:


> This ^. I agree, coke is cut to shit, made with dirty chemicals, smuggled inside tanks of shit, dead bodies, and people's stomachs and rectums. Your last concern should be a dirty bill touching your nose, might want to be a little more concerned about what is going up it and into your bloodstream. But that's just me . I do prefer a straw or pen tube to begin with, currency is just something that will always be around if drugs are around and is convenient to use as well...
> 
> EDIT: Damn 2004, this threads older then my account, wtf lol?



not all cocaine is cut to shit ,although a lot of street coke is cut pretty heavily or with who knows what as a cutting agent.As for it being made with dirty chemicals,the chemicals that make pharmaceuticals are nasty also,but the process of making the final product there are steps to clean the drugs using a solvent or two.cocaine being illegal is more likely to have some residue of chemicals but usually ether,or another solvent,it is cleaned with acetone and ether,etc. to purify it at the labs ,mostly , in South America.Just because something has acids and bases and ammonia etc. in it during a sythesis or such does not mean that those chemicals are present in the finished product.And as for smuggling the coke in dead bodies,rectums,colons,etc.. the cocaine is wrapped in seceral layers of sealed plastic,then put into ballons ,sometime 2 or 3 ballons thick,plus the sealed plastic,so it (the coke itself) is not touching the rectum,dead bodies etc..only the very outer layer of the packaging ,if they even use that method to smuggle it here,more likely thats a European thing as Nigerian gangsters have body couriers that swallow coke filled ballons,etc...anyway it all comes down to your source,as with anything,you know the right people you can get great product,if not then you are rolling the dice on what you will get.


----------



## Blowrivot

*Excellent explanation  make shure you don't snort little rocks*

:d





cutlikeglass said:


> haha, funny question, seems like common sense. But, i suppose there aren't any stupid questions. If you're with a group of people and you're up to snort a line act like you've done it a hundred times, like it's no big deal.
> 
> Make two neat little lines as quickly as possible on a clean table, or on whatever surface you'll be taking them on (car dash, toilet lid, top of your hand, your friends back). It's always fun to make your lines on a mirror, or on a black marble table top. Do this with a card from a deck of playing cards, or your credit card or something of this nature. Make them about as thick as a straw, and as long as a pen lid, or whatever you can handle or want i guess... Tightly role up a 20 dollar bill (you can use whatever you want, or any bill if you're not from america) you can also use a straw, or a rolled up piece of paper. 20's are my favorite, i have no idea why. On a show in mtv it showed that it is true that some 20 dollar bills have trace amounts of cocaine on them, hmm.
> 
> Hold one nostril closed with your finger, and as you put your head down to the table where the coke is, put one end of the 20 just up to your other nostril. Don't shove the bill up your nose as far as it will go, just as close to your nose that you can, so that you can suck in the white real good. Put the other end of the bill down slightly above one of the lines, and breathe in like you're sniffing when you have a cold. Slide the bill across the line snorting the whole time until it is all up your nose. Breathe out your mouth afterwards, careful to not blow the other line off the table. Now sniff rather hard to get the power all the way up into your nose. Immediately repeat the other line using your other nostril, then sniff hard again. Using your card, clean up any left over powder by sliding it on the table making one last tiny line, and suck it in the first nostril that you used.
> 
> Afterwards sit back and relax. You'll feel numb, and  begin to feel the drip in a minute. Check your nose in the mirror to make sure you don't have coke nose in front of your relatives or friends that aren't open minded.


----------

